# Ask This Old House - Season 9, Ep 1 -Workbench



## malcolmdotcom (Aug 30, 2010)

In Ask This Old House - Season 9, Episode 1 (just aired today on my PBS station) there was a product featured in the shop, a workbench with side vise, end vise (with magnetic-backed wood blocks attached in the jaws) and bench dog holes in what looked like a butcherblock top … but it had a foot operated lift mechanism to adjust the height on the fly. It was also on casters. I did some searching, but came up empty. Does anyone know who makes or where to find this? Thanks.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I saw that and it looked like a pretty good idea. I too would like to investigate that further.


----------



## WoodSparky (Nov 27, 2009)

I had caught that show last night too. It is not the same workbench but, Gorilla Glue's web site has plans by American Woodworker for down load for a work bench with adjustable legs. The plans are sitting here on my desk waiting to get built, just after I remove the mulch volcanos from around my trees 

www.gorillaglue.com

Tom


----------



## fury (Oct 17, 2009)

I did not see that episode, but here is another workbench that is height adjustable.

John


----------



## extremehobbiest (Mar 23, 2010)

It is the Noden adjustabench.


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

Shop made version.

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=120032

Looks like it was in Dec/Jan issue of American Woodworker.


----------



## malcolmdotcom (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks extreme … Noden adjustabench … http://www.adjustabench.com/
Wow $$!! Back to plan 1 to build my own.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Now that just chokes me all up !!!!!!


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I am building the 21st century workbench and have just at, or over $1000 in 8/4 lumber, vises, and bench dogs alone, not to mention the cost of the DVD and a lack of support from the author when asking questions. So just what do you think you are $aving? None of this is cheap.


----------



## ClayandNancy (Feb 22, 2010)

I built my bench out of LVLs and used some of the 21st Century aspects, as far as the wedged strechers and the dovetails. The base wasn't as much using the LVLs vs. ash but is every bit as strong and heavy. Now I'm debating the top, save for ash or maple or do it in SYP. (money is an issue) Any suggestions?


----------



## OregonDuck (Oct 19, 2010)

Here you go….... the workbench you are seeking

http://hardwareaisle.thisoldhouse.com/2010/10/meet-the-adjust-a-bench-from-the-season-premiere-of-ask-this-old-house.html

http://adjustabench.com/about.asp


----------

